# live rock ?



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

I bought about 20 lbs of live rock today, and I have it sitting in a tub with a light over it. I do not have any type of filtration or water movement in it. Is this okay?


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

no "filtration" is OK, but it would be better to have some water movement in the tub. Do you have a small powerhead (or any powerhead) that you can drop in there and let run, so that it keeps the water moving and swirling?

How long do you plan to leave the rock in the tub before putting it in your tank?

p.s. I'm glad you decided to pick up 20 lbs, I think previously you were talking about picking up 3 or 4 lbs, which simply isn't very much even for a smaller tank. I think you just did yourself a big favor as to the future of your tank! :-D


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

i just had another thought, even if you don't have a powerhead handy just yet, if you have an air stone and air pump like you might use in a freshwater tank, that can be used to create some water movement. It would absolutely be better than nothing at all. Since it sounds like you've got a freshwater tank or two, maybe you can borrow an air pump & air stone from one of them until you get a powerhead in or put the LR in your tank? Just an idea anyways.


----------



## mullinsd2 (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I ahve everything I need!!! I just need you guys to look at my water parameters (straight from the faucet) and tell me if the water is okay! chlorine 0. ph 6.6. Total alk. 60. calcium hardness 20. copper, iron and phosphate 0!


----------

